# Mariel Hemingway's new cookbook



## psygirl7 (May 7, 2009)

Has anyone purchased Mariel Hemingway's new cookbook yet? I love her cookbooks and life philosophy on organic, local food. I just ordered the new one 'Mariel's Kitchen' from a link passed to me by a friend that offers free gifts (some videos, an audio meditation, extra recipes), so I thought I would pass it on. 

marielhemingway.com/promo/


I'm not sure how long it will be up working, but it worked today. 


Good luck! The gifts look nice.


----------

